# Avatar - The Last Airbender



## abhi.eternal (Aug 2, 2008)

Love cartoons? Check this out. Avatar is aired on Nick at 4 AM (2episodes back 2 back) everyday... i don't know about other timings. The show’s simply amazing! One episode (or chapter) and you’ll be hooked (no pun intended!!).... and yes, you will hardly see a better ending.

  *i2.iofferphoto.com/img/item/264/376/41/o_Avatar_1.jpg*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Avatar-TLAlogo.jpg
 *webmail.dell.com/exchange/Abhijeet_Deb/Sent%20Items/Avatar%20-%20The%20Legend%20of%20Aang%20_xF8FF_%20The%20Last%20Airbender.EML/1_multipart/No%2520AttachName?Security=3To visit official website, click here.

*Awards**         Outcome*

2005 Pulcinella Awards:
Best Action/Adventure TV Series         - Won
Best TV Series - Won

33rd Annual Annie Awards:
Best Animated Television Production     - Nominated
Storyboarding in an Animated Television Production (The Deserter) -       Won
Writing for an Animated Television Production (The Fortuneteller) -       Nominated

34th Annual Annie Awards:
Character Animation in a Television Production (The Blind Bandit) -       Won
Directing in an Animated Television Production (The Drill) -              Won

2007 Genesis Awards:
Outstanding Children's Programming (Appa's Lost Days) - Won

Primetime Emmy Awards:
Outstanding Animated Program (City of Walls and Secrets) -                Nominated
Individual Achievement Award (Sang-Jin Kim for Lake Laogai) -     Won

Kid's Choice Awards 2008:
Favorite Cartoon        - Won

Annecy 2008:
TV Series -       Nominated

Check out this wikipedia article for more information... oh, don't forget to give your reviews!!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 4, 2008)

what!! no one watched avatar yet???


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 5, 2008)

Nick never interested me


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> Avatar is aired on Nick at 4 AM (2episodes back 2 back) everyday..


4 A.M.??? R u sure its not p.m?


----------



## Who (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay i have seen the series (yes to the end) , there are like 61 episodes out there but let me clear few things first.

 Avatar is not an ANIME okay , its was made in US so its not an anime also its a good cartoon i agree with that but its more suited towards 8-15 year old. 

 Since the main plot is still the age old Save the world - you are the one kinda of thing but its very good, some episodes are really good & the all the characters are in depth.

 Also as a last note don't watch it on Nick (use other means) since Nick never shown beyond the first season also they show episodes randomly , so if you want to enjoy it please use the other means & yes that means Nick india is even wrose then CN india.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 5, 2008)

@phreak0ut: at least check out one episode of this show... your view will change

@rhitwick: i know of only these timings... may be its aired during "normal hours" too but i am sorry as i don't know about it.

@smit: i agree that nick shows the shows in random... that's why i used alternate means ... any ways you must admit though its meant for kids, its a grand/superb show... what about the Sozin's Comet chapter? it was awesome, wasn't it?


----------



## Who (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah i really like that they turn those last 4 episodes in to a movie , like i said the plot is age old but the characters really breath life into it  espically Zuko , he is one of the most complex characters i have seen , that's why i really liked the show , without Zuko the show would have been lame. 

 Anyway if you are looking for any other Anime you would like to try ask me  since i spent last 2 moths of my vacation watching Animes & other Cartoon series , i feel like i am a Pro in in this department now  (i rarely used to see anime before).


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 5, 2008)

smit said:


> espically Zuko , he is one of the most complex characters i have seen , that's why i really liked the show , without Zuko the show would have been lame.



Agreed. But don't foreget about *Sokka*.
He is entertaining as well as clever.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2008)

I often wonder - whats the point of publishing such stupid cartoons ?


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 5, 2008)

Stupid Cartoons ???????????????? WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   No offense, but dude, u better watch it first and then comment on it...!! If u personally don't like any cartoons and fantasy then it is a different issue. 

Avatar is the BEST TV SHOW ever made..... and I'm its die hard fan.... !!!! Watched the 2 hr finale at least 15 times and still feeling insatiable... !!! The characters esp. Zuko (my fav) is an utterly complex character .. and is the best character again among every TV show that I have ever seen... Before Avatar, Dexter, Supernatural and Lost used to be my fav.... but Avatar simply kicks the hell outta them in terms of pure awesomeness...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2008)

I never comment blindly. I used to watch it, and I was forced to download episodes for my sister. I have seen the WHOLE series, everything downloaded from the net and I find NOTHING impressive about it.


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 5, 2008)

then it seems like u r not into mythology/fantasy I guess....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 5, 2008)

This sounds a lot like naruto... nations at war... fire country... elements... child of destiny... and he is wind elemental.

even the map on wikipedia looks similar to the one in naruto.

Who knows, I'll check it out.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, I was on YouTube and found the following profile. Check out the Avatar videos created by her... sheer genius!! And in here we appreciate genius, don't we?

*www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=ravenhpltc24


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm downloading avatar all apisodes... 85% done...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 20, 2008)

OMG!!! 
Avatar fans here too?
Seriously, it is the first, last and only anime series that I liked until those ba$tard$ at Nick removed it for cr@ppy anime shows, instead of normal cartoons (and Avatar ofcourse)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 20, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I'm downloading avatar all apisodes... 85% done...



hindi or english


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 20, 2008)

Well... I have the Complete Collection (English) with me downloaded from Internet. Quality is not very good but watchable. If anyone wants them, they can visit me (Indiranagar on weekdays / Ejipura on weekends) and take them. Minimum Requirements: 2 GB pen drive, Bangalore resident and a die hard Avatar fan!...Oh btw, if the mods think this is not appropriate, then they can delete this post... but before deleting, if you are going to, ask any Avatar fan are they happy watching the show in Nick? I am sure they are not, myself being one of them, and unfortunately, I don't think you can get the serious legally anywhere in India. If you do, let me know else let me continue with the social service!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 20, 2008)

my sister is an avatar fangirl... I have all the episodes in my hdd...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 20, 2008)

I want them...but dont have UL connection
drats..curse you MTNL


----------



## nvidia (Sep 20, 2008)

I watched the whole series.. It was nice.. Sokka was the best


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 20, 2008)

> hindi or english


Lol didnt know it came in hindi too, I'm doing english only, and anyway I cant understand hindi.

@abhi.eternal

I'm downloading the complete collection, in very good quality, around 11 GB.

Video: XVID 640x480 23.98fps 929Kbps
Audio: MPEG Audio Layer 3 44100Hz stereo 127Kbps

I'm from Chennai.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 21, 2008)

What happens after Book "Fire"?
Thats all I managed to see on the net before my net went kaput....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds very interesting, but before I watch it can someone tell me if it has those weird long silent moments like Anime ones have? I hate that, it spoiled the entire Ninja Robots series for me.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> my sister is an avatar fangirl... I have all the episodes in my hdd...



you are from b'lore, right? where do you stay in b'lore if i am right? and how is the quality of the series that you downloaded?... i got my episodes from megavideo.



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Lol didnt know it came in hindi too, I'm doing english only, and anyway I cant understand hindi.
> 
> @abhi.eternal
> 
> ...



is your download complete? any plans of visiting b'lore with your laptop soon? 



QwertyManiac said:


> Sounds very interesting, but before I watch it can someone tell me if it has those weird long silent moments like Anime ones have? I hate that, it spoiled the entire Ninja Robots series for me.



yes, it does have a few short silent moments, but the moments are not exactly silent. it is a bit complicated to explain. each of those moments have meaning and trust me you won't get bored as the background music will keep you interested. the sfx is also amazing as the series itself


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 10, 2008)

> is your download complete? any plans of visiting b'lore with your laptop soon?


My download is complete, and I finished watching them all, very nice quality as I said, 
Video: XVID 640x480 23.98fps 929Kbps
Audio: MPEG Audio Layer 3 44100Hz stereo 127Kbps

Unfortunately I neither have a lappy nor have plans to visit Bang soon  If you have the BSNL 500 plan, its quite fast, just a couple of nights for the whole 11 GB.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

Manoj Nght Shyamalan is an Avatar fan and his next movie
is on the same....

"*www.slashfilm.com/2008/04/15/m-ni...-gets-release-date-avatar-dropped-from-title/


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 11, 2008)

They crapped up Dragonball by making it a movie. I don't want Night Shyamalan to make an Avatar: The Last Cliffhanger.

Nice series, but the ending was too quick. Or I felt so. Energy bending was good to see though. And I liked the character of Zuko, it related to every other major character in the series, including the Avatar in more than one ways.


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I'll try this since some anime fans have talked about it


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 11, 2008)

^^ You should try Fullmetal Alchemist too, its really good.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 4, 2009)

Rejoice Avatar fans.. the first live-action movie is going to come out next year. Manoj N Shyamalan is going to direct but I hope he doesn't screw it up! I would have preferred Peter Jackson as the director. Also, Jessey McCartney is replaced by Dev Patel to play Zuko! Anyway, the first teaser trailer is out and it does look good.. they should have taken an Asian kid for Aang IMO! Watch the teaser here!


----------



## amitash (Sep 4, 2009)

i hope they dont screw it up like DBZ got screwed up


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 4, 2009)

All Anime Fans... U can try Samurai X also its a very good one... Also try Cowboy bebop thats one helluva anime


----------



## spikygv (Sep 8, 2009)

i've watched the series too. It was damn good. Nice to hear that the series will continue.


----------



## viral908 (Jul 1, 2010)

okay, i'm a big fan of anime and i've watched some of the best, but seriously, because it's written, produced and directed by americans, it's not a comparable. it's refreshing no matter what you're used to seeing. characters are beautifully brought to life. the general plot is already laid out for you, but it's what happens between point a to point b that makes it amazing. it's easily the best western show(animated or otherwise) i've ever seen. it's innocence will touch you, it's depth will surprise you, and it's jokes will make you laugh your butt off. the guys who created this by the way have worked on robot chicken, family guy,the simpsons and invader zim. i still miss it, 2 years after it ended. amazing music as well, it only uses asian classical instruments and select western classical instruments. and it's fight scenes are awesome, they are choreographed by an actual martial artist who has in depth knowledge of some of the most unknown forms of chinese martial arts.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 30, 2010)

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100722070039/avatar/images/thumb/1/16/Avatar_Legend_of_Korra.jpg/800px-Avatar_Legend_of_Korra.jpg

Avatar fans, ahoy! The story continues.. with Korra as the new avatar. After the disastrous blockbuster (don't ask how a blockbuster can be disastrous, you should know better!!), Bryan Konietzko and Michael Dante DiMartino (creators of the original Avatar) finally gave in to the fan cries and decided to spin off a mini-series. The story will be set in Republic City and will feature the new avatar as a rebel. Sounds interesting? Here is a short interview from the makers:

'Legend of Korra': The 'Avatar' Creators on the New Spinoff - Speakeasy - WSJ


----------



## HumanRobot (Oct 1, 2010)

This is definitely a pretty good show, unfortunately it was murdered in movie form.  But the cartoon is pretty interesting.


----------



## tobbyhot (Oct 7, 2010)

I have also seen the movie and Dev Patel has done really too good role, his performance was really impressive...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2010)

Dev Patel did acting...He have max 10 mins screen presence...that too looked like in tension...I hope he gets much more chance in next part of the movie


----------

